# Hatteras in january



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Got a bunch of new gear for Christmas so looking to test it out soon. MD surf is dead and we have a place in Avon so I'm tempted to come down. Never done fishing this late/early in the season. How are the pups n trout? I know last year pups were around for quite a while. 
Any Decent chance of catching more then spineys and skates is all I need. Could always find a random school of line siders?????


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

If you throw lures you will get pups trout & flounder. Throw bait and you will get trash fish


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Slow Slow Slow.. IMHO...JAM


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

bronzbck1 said:


> If you throw lures you will get pups trout & flounder. Throw bait and you will get trash fish


What lures do you recommend? Every time I use lures I always have trouble getting distance because they are so light.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Grubs & mirro lures. Light is good, the fish are in the upper water column the trash fish are on the bottom


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

bronzbck1 said:


> If you throw lures you will get pups trout & flounder. Throw bait and you will get trash fish




That's about what I expected but I havent even heard much going on in the way of those after the last nor'easter.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

It's slow but fish are there if you keep mobile


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I was in Nags Head all last week. I didn't fish a ton, maybe 8 hours total, most of that during a day trip to the point on Friday. Nothing but dogfish. No hits on lures anywhere. Didn't see any trout or flounder caught anywhere. The kids had fun though.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You can stand right next to a trout fisherman and never see him land and release a fish. Haven't seen a flounder in a week, pups and trout scattered


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

S of Avon there are some big sharks if you are into that...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

bronzbck1 said:


> You can stand right next to a trout fisherman and never see him land and release a fish. Haven't seen a flounder in a week, pups and trout scattered


Got to know what to look for, I watched you release 3 about a Month ago at the Frisco Pier and I was 75 yards away.... LOL

JAM


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I was letting you know they where there Ha Ha


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Jam .... It's easy to hide Dink's but when you get a nice one on, like the 21" one I caught next to Frisco Pier before that noreaster, on that gulp you gave me ... they're hard to hide ..... Everybody heard me scream !


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll be down the evening of the 16th-19th. Heard the jetties have been producing a bit?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

any info on those line siders that i hear showed up yesterday????


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I just got back into town what did you hear, I will check into it.. JAM

PS I just saw where you saw what you saw, never mind.....


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Stripers at the inlet (Oregon) good today but they are always there this time of year.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

JAM said:


> I just got back into town what did you hear, I will check into it.. JAM
> 
> PS I just saw where you saw what you saw, never mind.....





bronzbck1 said:


> Stripers at the inlet (Oregon) good today but they are always there this time of year.


From shore there? Anymore info in it? 

I won't have a beach vehicle down with me this time around so it'll be there n the jetties.


----------

